# Importing And Customs



## Alawhie (30/11/13)

So guys, I heard about this site called Inawera Flavours. Had a look at their prices for Nic base and concentrates, and it seemed good. Even their shipping prices seemed to be somewhat low in comparison to what you'd pay with other vendors. My question... Are run-in's with customs common with importing things such as nic base? Or should they allow small quantities through without any hassle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/11/13)

you have a greater chance of customs not inspecting small orders but from the quick look i had the difference isn't all that much price wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie (30/11/13)

The cheapest I've come by thusfar are:
*this one
*NicVape
*LT-ecigs
As a student, you're always looking for the best price that you can get on something lol. That "not much of a difference" can be quite a difference to us. What would your honest opinion be on the local prices of DIY supplies?


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

Alawhie said:


> So guys, I heard about this site called Inawera Flavours. Had a look at their prices for Nic base and concentrates, and it seemed good. Even their shipping prices seemed to be somewhat low in comparison to what you'd pay with other vendors. My question... Are run-in's with customs common with importing things such as nic base? Or should they allow small quantities through without any hassle?


You always run some risk. Does help if the vendor marks your bottles and parcel customs friendly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/11/13)

Question to those that have ordered from international suppliers:

How many have been stopped and searched by customs, but you still got it after paying duties etc
How many were destroyed or you lost it?

Are we talking 1 out of 3 or 1 out of 10. What sort of odds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (30/11/13)

I noticed that they nailed stroodlepuff heavily on duties. Over R1k on nic base which initially cost him under R900. Anyone else have experiences as such with getting nic base from abroad?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/13)

Yip they hit me hard! Got stopped by customs and went into port of health and all sorts of other crap! got another one though from House Of Liquid in the UK that got through fine. Just check the companies carefully - alot of them will mark the package as something other than what it is for you - I requested this from MT Baker Vaper but they never did it 

You win some you lose some

Reactions: Like 3


----------

